# Desirable Reels No Longer in Production



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

Of all the reels out of production which are most valuable/desirable to own? I'm talking baitcast reels.

I own a Chronarch Super Free (gold), I also bought a new in box 100mg last summer.

I always hear people refer to the "old green" reel. I think there is a super free model and a bantam. Is it a curado?

I would like to buy two, one to store and one to use.

Thanks in advance for responses.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

I like the curado 100b. They had some 200's on ebay the other night brand new in the box


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I've got two Chronarch SF's( Mint condition BN) and one 100MG..Great reels! I'd say grab ya a couple of BSF's if ya can. And yes it 's a Curado. I love those reels. **** near indestructable. I think those era of reels were some of the best they ever built in terms of reliability, funtionality and price..


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Hands down the gold Chronarch Superfree. I have everything cores, mg 50's, chronarchs. I would give them all up for more of those reels.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Fishaholic said:


> Hands down the gold Chronarch Superfree. I have everything cores, mg 50's, chronarchs. I would give them all up for more of those reels.


Really? Hmm...

My favorite is the Curado 200BSF and the regular Curado 200B, in that order. Seems the BSF are getting harder to find these days.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

CH100MG and CH100SF are my favorite reels that were discontinued. Maybe thats why I have 12 of each still  

I do love the new reels like the Core and Curado E. I had to give back the Chronarch D I was using and that sucked...


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Currently throwing CH100MG's. 

I will purchace a couple new reels in the next day or so. Right now I'm going w/ Core's. They seem to be todays version of the 100MG.

What differances will I notice going from 100MG's to Core's?


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

It still boggles my mind why Shimano no longer makes the Curado 200B/BSF. 
The D was ok and the new E is nice but its clear that the 200B/BSFs are still heavily sought after.
I would probably put me on the fact that if Shimano started making the Bs again, they would outsell the new Es.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

scb factory said:


> Currently throwing CH100MG's.
> 
> I will purchace a couple new reels in the next day or so. Right now I'm going w/ Core's. They seem to be todays version of the 100MG.
> 
> What differances will I notice going from 100MG's to Core's?


The Core has our HEG gearing. This allows for increased cranking torque with less effort. With the larger gears you also get a larger drag capable of more drag pressure. The spool is also lighter in the Core for use with casting lighter lures. The overall size of the reel is smaller and it sits lower on the rod for even more comfort. Last but not least it has our Shielded ARB bearings for use in saltwater for increased durability in saltwater.

I have made the switch to the Core to replace my ageing 100MG's and I am very happy with them. When I paired it with our Cumara rod I instantly fell in love.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

****** Loco said:


> It still boggles my mind why Shimano no longer makes the Curado 200B/BSF.
> The D was ok and the new E is nice but its clear that the 200B/BSFs are still heavily sought after.
> I would probably put me on the fact that if Shimano started making the Bs again, they would outsell the new Es.


Meant to say "I would probably put money on the fact....." LOL


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I have 2 gold SF's and a 200BSF and have them torn down only once a year and they work great. Thought about buying a core but then I took a step back and realized that mine are just fine.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> The Core has our HEG gearing. This allows for increased cranking torque with less effort. With the larger gears you also get a larger drag capable of more drag pressure. The spool is also lighter in the Core for use with casting lighter lures. The overall size of the reel is smaller and it sits lower on the rod for even more comfort. Last but not least it has our Shielded ARB bearings for use in saltwater for increased durability in saltwater.
> 
> I have made the switch to the Core to replace my ageing 100MG's and I am very happy with them. When I paired it with our Cumara rod I instantly fell in love.


The Core sounds great...I'll break'em in right this weekend at Texas Trout Series' first stop of the season in Corpus.

Thanks for the reply Bantam1.


----------



## wetluers (May 21, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> The Core has our HEG gearing. This allows for increased cranking torque with less effort.


For me, this is the biggest problem with Shimano's new low-profile baitcasters. The reels with the HEG drop-down no longer fit right in my size hands causing a loss of grip strength for me. Besides, having the drag set light for large trout (my main target) negates the need for increased cranking torgue.

In-any-case, my old CH100SF's are plenty light enough. I don't need the shaving of a few onces to be able to "fish all day".

I've bought alot of Shimano's in the past, and probably will buy more, but until Shimano makes ones that I can use, I won't be buying anymore of their low-profile baitcasters. I'll just take care of the ones I have.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

To each his own is all I can say. HEG is not going away. The newer reel designs have a smaller profile in the hand like the Curado E. Personally I like it but you can never make everone happy unfortunately.


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

*I still like the first one.*

I still like the first low profile, Lew'w BB1, made by Shimano, After (maybe) a million cast, it still works fine, well a little loose, but still works.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

i have six of the curado 200b reels and love them ! I would like a new e7 but I really cant justify buying one just yet! I really do not think its actually going to catch me more fish!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My guess would be that many on this board are like me and just love to collect reels. My B200SF's or the regular B200's still work great, but I have a bunch more Shimano's in the gun safe that have not even been used, plus some Scorpions. Some I have new have already been replaced by Shimano with newer models. Maybe its a Tim Allen thing, but such precision minature machinery is attractive.

I am slow to change; are the newer models maybe better, but I just don't accept them?


----------



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Reel Collection*

Yep, there is something about having reels you know you dont intend to use. Actually my deal is to have certain reels to use knowing I have a brand new in the box (same reel) sitting in my house.

I have decided to start a really cool collection. I own some cool reels already, 3 Calais DC's, a Japanese Model Metanium DC (girlfriend bought it for Christmas) and a old MG 100.....cool


----------

